# Stupid questions about hauling plywood w/pickup



## Woodtechie

I have an F-150 (6.5' bed), and I intended to use a "bed extender" which installs onto the tailgate to give me over 8' of room for plywood. It turns out the tailgate step built into my tailgate is going to prevent this plan from working!

So I guess my options are… either try and replace the tailgate with a regular one so I can use this "xtremegate" (this won't be cheap I imagine), or just deal with it like everyone else.

The stupid questions are… if I throw plywood in the back and lean it on the tailgate (closed), does it need to be secured? Can it possibly shift out of the bed if I accelerate fast, or will the weight hold it down? If I do need to secure it from sliding out, how would I do that? How about long 2×4's and such?


----------



## johnstoneb

If the tailgate is closed and the sheet is against the front of the bed it's not going anywhere. I just haul 4×8 plywood with the tailgate down. There is enough friction between the bed floor and plywood its secure. You could run a strap from the tiedown backet around the end of the wood if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Nicky

You'll be fine. Most of the sheet is inside the bed. I'm not sure if it's physically possible to accelerate quickly enough to have it come out.

I often load up 12' boards ( 2x or rough stock) in my 8' bed, with tailgate up, no problems. I do tie the boards together, and do put a strap on one of the tie doe downs. Not because they will fall out, but keeps the boards from shifting side to side.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Would securing the sheets prevent them from sliding out in case you get rear-ended?


----------



## donwilwol

I dumped a whole load of plywood in the middle of an intersection once, so I strap mine in. A strap from the bumper to a tie down takes about 35 seconds.

It wasn't so much the reloading, it was the honking and laughing as they went by that got me.

If its one or two sheet its ok with the tailgate closed. If its more leave it open.


----------



## Woodtechie

If someone rams me in the back while I'm hauling ply, I'd PREFER it to smash their hood in. ^_^

But that's cool, this is what I suspected-that crap is heavy.


----------



## Woodtechie

Okay just saw Don's msg.

Did that happen with the tailgate up or down? I assume down since it was a "load".


----------



## Knothead62

Strap it in. I haul 8 ft. and longer with the tailgate up in our Dodge Ram with 6-1/2 ft. bed. Just like to be safe. If someone would get hurt as a result of plywood coming through the windshield or trying to avoid it on the road, it's lawsuit city.


----------



## donwilwol

The tailgate was down. I've hauled lots of plywood with the tailgate up. I just don't trust the latches with a heavy load. That's why I said for a few sheets only.


----------



## ChrisK

I have the 5.5 ft bed. I leave the tailgate up if there are only a few sheets. I always toss a a strap over the pile to prevent a sheet lifting off while I am on the hwy. If the tali gate is down I secure the pile withe a strap or two front to back to keep the top sheets from sliding out when I pull away.


----------



## NoThanks

I have the same truck with the short bed and I haul a lot of sheet goods. 2 or 3 sheets I will leave the tailgate up, but I still throw a strap around it. Then I don't worry one iota about it. When I'm hauling more, I leave the tailgate down and I strap it from 2 directions. Better safe than sorry. And if your ever hauling melamine you wont keep it in your truck unless it's strapped. There's no reason not to strap it in my opinion for the little amount of time it takes. Can you imagine what it would be like if the sheets came out of your truck and caused an accident with a fatality? Just strap it and keep everybody safe. Don't be an "Armature"


----------



## Woodtechie

lol Yeah based on the responses here it looks like some straps will be purchased - any suggestions for something that'll work well off Amazon or @Depot?


----------



## donwilwol

Something like this will work fine. I like the ratchet type best.


----------



## muleskinner

In my state (Washington) they have an unsecured load law with fines that can be pretty onerous. I have an f150 with an 8 foot bed and a tool box in the bed and I carry my plywood like most everyone else - tailgate up with the sheets resting on top of the tailgate. Just to avoid any arguments with over zealous state troopers (which I've never found to be fruitful) I throw a tie-down strap across the back mainly for show. But I'm usually only driving a few miles on state and county roads. At freeway speeds with semi truck air blasts and cross winds its not inconceivable to imagine a sheet of 1/2 plywood going airborne.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood

I keep a couple of ratcheting motorcycle tie downs in my truck at all times. They work quickly enough that it only takes seconds to strap something down, they're strong enough to hold a pretty significant load in place, yet don't take up all the space of full size ratcheting tie downs.

Since my lumber dealer is about 30 minutes of 65mph+ freeway driving away, I always feel better with the load secured whether it's a full size load flat on the bed with the tail gate down or just a couple of pieces riding on top of the raised tail gate.


----------



## Loren

I hauled plywood up steep hills for years in the back of an SUV….
I used a strap to tie down the hatch back so I suppose the 
plywood might have dived out if the strap was there.

You can lean it against the closed tailgate and it will probably 
stay in place in almost every situation. You can also load
it with the tail gate open and tie a strap running from the
bumper tie holes (underneath) to some point at the 
front of the bed.


----------



## Woodtechie

Oh I'm only going half a mile from either Woodcraft or HD most of the time, no loose loads on a freeway here, but I'll grab some tie downs anyway.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Gshepherd

Heck, I hauled 8 4×8 sheets of osb in my Aunts Van….. Trust me you have a cadilliac compared to the crap i have to go thorugh to get that stuff loaded….. strap it down and roll on….


----------



## Knothead62

FWIW, my father always said the only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------

